# [Regular Season Game 44] Houston Rockets at Indiana Pacers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(27-16)/(15-27)*


When/Where:
*Friday, January 23, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Wafer / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Jack / Dunleavy / Granger / Murphy / Foster*


_*Preview*_


> The losses of Tracy McGrady and Ron Artest figured to make an already frustrating season that much more of a challenge for the Houston Rockets. Instead, the team is playing some of its best basketball without two of its stars.
> 
> The short-handed but surging Rockets go for their seventh win in eight games Friday night when they visit the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It's Pay Back time.:sparta:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Crush. Kill. Destroy.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Don't sleep on these guys.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL I dont like watching Yao play 12mins in a row.................


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man those FTs.................Chuck comeon now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Be back in 30mins or so.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If we lose this game I am blaming Adelman

Cant believe he left Yao on the court for 12mins. 
Then in the 7mins Yao was off the Pacers went on a 17-3 run.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Why do the Rockets always have trouble playing this team?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL getting swept by the Pacers would be a killer.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Is the reason the Rockets have trouble with this team because Murphy can hit treys which drags Yao away from the basket?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice move by Brooks


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao on soon hopefully????????????

Havent seen him since I came back.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What ?????????? Yao is out???????????


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn hope Yao is okay apparently a knee injury.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone know anything about Yao??????


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Weve lost hopefully Yao is okay.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well the players had a nice comeback but came short.
Scola needs to lead the second unit.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Apparently, Yao's injury is nothing serious, just a bruised knee. Phew...



> With Tracy McGrady planning to return to the court either Sunday or Monday, and Ron Artest expected back soon after, Yao had collided with Shane Battier late in the first quarter. He stayed in the game for the next few minutes and after icing the knee for nearly first seven minutes of second quarter, Yao returned to the game with a protective sleeve on the knee.
> 
> He seemed to be favoring the knee through the rest of the half and after he tried to warm up at halftime, was pulled from the game. *X-rays were negative and Yao is listed as day-to-day.*


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6227582.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The "100+" rule has died.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel bad for the Rockets. No team should have to go through so many injuries for so long.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rick Adleman plays him for far too many minutes and it's taking its toll on him.
Why not use Mutombo?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

mtlk said:


> Rick Adleman plays him for far too many minutes and it's taking its toll on him.
> Why not use Mutombo?


Not this again. He's not involved in practices nearly as much as before. He's also averaging 32.8min, right around his career avg of 32.6min.

He'll be alright. It's just a precaution to sit him for the rest of what was a winnable game without him.


----------

